# SSB3-Stub



## AngelQM (Nov 29, 2003)

Hello,
On my toolbar, I keep getting a bar labeled "SSB3-Stub", when I click on it, it disappears, I have no idea what it is, or why it keeps showing up CONTINUALLY throughout the day. Any idea what it is, and how to get rid of it? 
Thanks,
Angelique


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

This is just a stab in the dark, but do you have a game called "Super Smash Brothers 3"? If so, the tool bar with that label could be related to the game.


----------



## AngelQM (Nov 29, 2003)

Hello, No, I don't have that game on my computer, I also tried doing a search thru google, first with "SSB3-Stub" and no matches came up, then only "SSB3", and all I came accross was the Super Mario game, or retail Item numbers, that's why I'm stumped.
Thanks,
Angelique


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Download and run Hijackthis http://mjc1.com/mirror/hjt/
and post a log to this forum.


----------



## AngelQM (Nov 29, 2003)

Hello,
Here it is:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:26:40 PM, on 1/30/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\XL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPHSTSC0.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/hp/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XtreamLok License Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\xl.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE"
O12 - Plugin for .hpb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nphpipb.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.25.152/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {A031D222-B496-11D2-9CC8-00105A10AAF6} (WONWebLauncher Class) - http://www.virtualvegas.com/cab/WONWebLauncherControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?1064279294560
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d052c1d7d32ead/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {197AB1D7-A7DD-4C86-A938-1FCC0DB21B85} (DMProxyCtl Class) - http://dm.cometsystems.com/dm/dm_286.cab


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Symantic Script Blocking.... That's my guess.


----------



## AngelQM (Nov 29, 2003)

Hello,
OK, so what is that? Is it something I need? I haven't downloaded anything new in a long time, and this started coming up in the last two weeks or so. How do I get rid of it if I dodn't need it? Why is it popping up on my toolbar all of a sudden?
Thanks,
Angelique


----------



## Noni (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi. New to this site. Did a search on this SSB3-Stub bar and found this thread. So what is it (SSB3-Stub) and is it a problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I think gotrootdude's guess is as good as any - Symantic Script Blocking. If that is the case, it is probably part of your anti-virus software, and is not likely to pose a problem. Why it is turning up on tool bars, I don't know. 

I notice in AngelQM's HJ-T log an entry for a browser helper object with no name associated with Norton Antivirus, and another entry for Norton Antivirus Toolbar. I suspect one or both of these entries causes the SSB3-Stub thing. But I don't know for sure.

Noni, do you run Norton Antivirus? I personally don't use Norton and, thus, don't know anything about it.

I've been hoping that someone with a definitive answer would see this thread and respond to it.


----------



## AngelQM (Nov 29, 2003)

"I notice in AngelQM's HJ-T log an entry for a browser helper object with no name associated with Norton Antivirus, and another entry for Norton Antivirus Toolbar. I suspect one or both of these entries causes the SSB3-Stub thing. But I don't know for sure."

Should or Could one of these things be deleted? This SSB3-Stub thing popping up is really bugging me. 

Another thing I'd like to mention, and I wonder if this is causing any problems....When I run Spybot S & D, in the "Do Not Touch Unless You Know What You're Doing" (black typeface, not the red or green)section of the problems it found, I have 62 "Missing Shared DLL in the Windows Registry" Could one of the 62 be the culprit causing this on my toolbar? Does anyone know if it is safe to remove these Missing shared DLL entries by clicking "Fix" in the SpyBot S&D program? I tried to ask at the spybot website, but rec'd no answers. Why would I have 62 missing shared DLL's? Is this a question I should be posting as a new thread in another board here? I don't know what missing DLL's in the Windows Registry means, but I guess it just bugs me because they are coming up as "problems" in the spybot & I don't like having "problems" on my computer.  Thank you everyone for all the help you've already given me.


----------



## Gay (Jun 6, 2006)

I am having the SSB3-Stub problem too. The only reference I could find was on this site. It appeared about 2 weeks ago and appears each morning on my menu bar. It disappears as soon as I touch the mouse. I have not downloaded any new programs or added anything to the computer. Help!!!!


----------

